# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Πτώση ρελε σε τριφασικο

## Γιωργος69

Καλησπέρα σας. Τοποθέτησα πρόσφατα στο σπίτι μου ρελε ασφαλείας. Το πρόβλημα είναι λίγο περίεργο και πριν ανοίξουμε το κουτί της ΔΕΗ θα ήθελα κάποια γνώμη εάν το έχετε ξανασυναντησει. Όταν ξεκινάει η νυχτερινή χρέωση πέφτει το ρελε όταν προσθέσω οποιαδήποτε συσκευή σε οποιαδήποτε πρίζα. Αυτό συμβαίνει μόνο κατά τις ώρες που δουλεύει νυχτερινο. Πιστεύω ότι κάτι συμβαίνει στο κουτί του ρελε του νυχτερινού ρευματος

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Το καλώδιο  του  νυχτερινού, από  τον  πίνακα σου προς  το  ρολόι, να  είναι  πριν  το  ρελέ.
  Επίσης  βγάλε  το  καλώδιο  νυχτερινού εκτός  και  δες  ποιο  είναι  το  αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## Γιωργος69

> Το καλώδιο  του  νυχτερινού, από  τον  πίνακα σου προς  το  ρολόι, να  είναι  πριν  το  ρελέ.
>   Επίσης  βγάλε  το  καλώδιο  νυχτερινού εκτός  και  δες  ποιο  είναι  το  αποτέλεσμα.


Το καλώδιο του νυχτερινού πάει ρολόι και από ρολόι πάει σπίτι πίνακα και ρελε ασφαλείας. Όταν το νυχτερινο είναι off δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα. Τεσταρα το ρελε με διαρροή και πέφτει κανονικά. Όλα δουλεύουν τέλεια εφόσον δεν έχω νυχτερινή χρέωση. Το πρόβλημα δημιουργείται όταν πάρει μπρος το νυχτερινο.

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Άνοιξε τον πίνακα  και  βάλε φωτογραφίες.

----------

mikemtb73 (25-08-21)

----------


## Yoman

To νυχτερινό είναι καλώδιο διατόμης 1,5 mm2 και καταλήγει πιθανών σε διακόπτη και από εκεί σε ενδεικτική λυχνία.Δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τον ΔΔΕ.Αυτο που πρέπει να προσέξεις είναι το καλώδιο της φάσης που καταλήγει στη λυχνία να φεύγει μετά τίς γενικές ασφάλειες και πριν το ΔΔΕ . Μπορείς να παρεμβάλεις και μια ασφάλεια 6Α  για πιο σωστά.

----------


## Γιωργος69

> Άνοιξε τον πίνακα  και  βάλε φωτογραφίες.


Έλα φίλε μου καλημέρα. Άνοιξα το κουτί του νυχτερινού και δες λίγο το εξής. Γείωση και ουδετερος είναι βιδωμένα στο ίδιο σώμα. Δε ξέρω πως να ανεβάσω τις φώτο

----------


## Γιωργος69

Μάλλον το εκανα

----------


## vasilllis

Λάθος
....τον πινακα του σπιτιού θέλουμε.να βρουμε που παει το 1,5mm που έρχεται από το ρολοι

----------


## xsterg

εχεις ρελε στον πινακα του σπιτιου?

----------


## Γιωργος69

> Λάθος
> ....τον πινακα του σπιτιού θέλουμε.να βρουμε που παει το 1,5mm που έρχεται από το ρολοι


Βασίλη πρέπει να βγάλω φωτο την πλεξούδα από το ρολόι που μπαίνει στον πίνακα. 6Αυτή θέλεις φωτο?

----------


## Γιωργος69

> εχεις ρελε στον πινακα του σπιτιου?


Έχω ρελε και αυτή τη στιγμή τον έχω εκτός γιατί πέφτει όταν ξεκινά η νυχτερινή χτεωση

----------


## vasilllis

> Βασίλη πρέπει να βγάλω φωτο την πλεξούδα από το ρολόι που μπαίνει στον πίνακα. 6Αυτή θέλεις φωτο?


Τον πινακα του σπίτιου σου.Λογικα το καλωδιο του νυχτερινού πάει σε ενα λαμπακι.αυτα να δουμε.το λαμπάκι απο που αλλου τροφοδοτείται;

----------


## Γιωργος69

> Τον πινακα του σπίτιου σου.Λογικα το καλωδιο του νυχτερινού πάει σε ενα λαμπακι.αυτα να δουμε.το λαμπάκι απο που αλλου τροφοδοτείται;


Το ρολόι του νυχτερινού είναι δίπλα στο ρολόι της ΔΕΗ έξω από το σπίτι. Εχω ανεβάσει φωτογραφίες

----------


## mikemtb73

Ότι ναναι

----------

vasilllis (11-09-21)

----------


## nyannaco

> Το ρολόι του νυχτερινού είναι δίπλα στο ρολόι της ΔΕΗ έξω από το σπίτι. Εχω ανεβάσει φωτογραφίες


Το πρόβλημά σου είναι στη σύνδεση του νυχτερινού μέσα στον πίνακα του σπιτιού, γι αυτό πρέπει να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφίες που να φαίνεται το εσωτερικό (οι συνδέσεις) μέσα στον πίνακα του σπιτιού.

----------


## Yoman

Τον πίνακα του σπιτιού λέμε όρο.

----------


## Γιωργος69

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά παιδιά. Τελικά το λάθος ήταν στον ουδετερο του νυχτερινού. Τον είχαν συνδέσει στη μπάρα των ουδετερων. Ήθελε ή να μην είναι συνδεδεμένος ή να τον βάλουμε σε λυχνία με φάση για ενεργοποίηση όταν ξεκινάει η νυχτερινή χρεωση

----------

mikemtb73 (28-10-21)

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά παιδιά. Τελικά το λάθος ήταν στον ουδετερο του νυχτερινού. Τον είχαν συνδέσει στη μπάρα των ουδετερων. Ήθελε ή να μην είναι συνδεδεμένος ή να τον βάλουμε σε λυχνία με φάση για ενεργοποίηση όταν ξεκινάει η νυχτερινή χρεωση


Ουδετερο το ενδεικτικό δεν εχει.

----------


## nyannaco

Η σωστή συνδεσμολογία του ενδεικτικού νυχτερινού τιμολογίου είναι μόνιμη σύνδεση σε μία φάση, και ουδέτερο από τον αγωγό service του νυχτερινού που έρχεται από το μετρητή, και δίνει ουδέτερο μόνο στη διάρκεια του μειωμένου τιμολογίου. Συνδέοντας τον αγωγό service στη μπάρα ουδετέρου του πίνακα, ουσιαστικά με το που ενεργοποιείται το νυχτερινό παρακάμπτεται η διαδρομή του ουδετέρου μέσω του ρελέ, απ'ευθείας στον ουδέτρο της παροχής στο μετρητή,  γι'αυτό έριχνε το ρελέ. Αν είχες ανεβάσει από την αρχή φωτογραφία από τη σύνδεση μέσα στον πίνακα, θα το είχαμε βρει.

----------

mikemtb73 (28-10-21)

----------

